

The Humble Music Bundle - CrazedGeek
https://www.humblebundle.com/#humblemusicbundle

======
zorlem
In my opinion Humble Bundle have managed to build a solid reputation and
following, I hope this plays out well for them. I'm eager to see how this
experiment will work out for the organizers and the artists. I have some
doubts about the viability of such a drastic change in direction, time will
tell if their audience will bite and make this bundle a success.

